# how much can you make with a one man show?



## finakat (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey, random question. How much would an electrical contractor running a one man show (perhaps with a helper) expect to make in new jersey. The jobs would be let's say mostly residential, but then also some commercial and industrial. Im just looking for a rough figure, I know its a hard question to give a dead accurate answer but maybe just a range...

Also, what's the scoop on industrial electrical work? I live in nj with it being so densely filled with industry there seems to be a demand for it...is it a sweet paying gig.and career? And yes, I know its not easy...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

It depends where you invest your tree fiddy you are going to make each day. If you have a helper you will make a little less then tree fiddy. Tree fiddy is a good wage, invest wisely


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

finakat said:


> but maybe just a range...


$5/hour to $150/hour :thumbup:


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

I suspect you could expect to lose between 25,000 and 100,000 a year


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

As usual there are too many variables. What you charge will depend on overhead and profit margin. Having a helper will be more overhead. Quality of helper will vary your profit in the end too. Then there is this awesome economy right now :thumbsup:, hard to make any money when the phone never rings.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

I started out on a shoestring and tripled my net worth.

Now I'm trying to figure out what to do with the third shoestring.


----------



## finakat (Jun 7, 2011)

Okayyy then...alrite maybe an easier question

How much would you expect to make working for a company as a licensed electrician, depending on the sector of it. I know union wars around here for journeyman are mid 50s/hr.

How do you guys stay busy?? What is most of what you do
I keep hearing this bull**** that sparky wont get as many service calls as a plumber and on and on...


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

finakat said:


> Okayyy then...alrite maybe an easier question
> 
> How much would you expect to make working for a company as a licensed electrician, depending on the sector of it. I know union wars around here for journeyman are mid 50s/hr.
> 
> ...


you're not going to get much on here, this is a national site and ct frowns upon talking wages/pricing.
you're better off talking to the guys in your area about their experiences. working for the union, going it alone, etc. that will give you an idea. if you run your own show then only you can decide how much you charge because only you will know what your overhead is.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I agree. You are not going to get any type of accurate amount. If you require a specific amount, then that is what you ask for when you bid. Not enough? Work faster, like the rest of us do. 

Sorry but the questioning has no basis. I'm closing the thread and suggest you do some research in your own area.


----------

